# Heidenhain Nd510 Help



## mirage100 (Mar 15, 2015)

I just got a new to me mill with a Heidenhain ND510 DRO on it . Looks like everything works on it but I can not get it to Zero out. The only way to get it to do this is turn it off then back on and then hit the CL button. The CL button will not clear it or the X or Y button will not clear it. Have to turn unit off then back on. Any help with this would be GREAT . Thanks for Yalls time.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 16, 2015)

What if you select the axis (press X or Y), then press 0 or 00 on the numb pad, then press enter?


----------



## mirage100 (Mar 17, 2015)

I think I got it fixed. I finely got into the  Secret sub menu and made some changes. They don't make this very easy. Thanks for the reply and help.


----------



## mirage100 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes I did get it fixed. If anyone ever needs help with one of these let me know.


----------

